# 1/2 hp good for?



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

My Gizmo weighs about 1000lbs loaded and it has a 15hp peak motor in it. On acceleration I have seen nearly 20kW from the battery for a moment so I'm probably over driving the motor at times. It takes somewhere around 2-3kW to go 25mph which is all way over 1/2hp.

If you don't mind going *really* slow and gearing things down quite a bit, 1/2hp would work.


----------



## evolutioneng (Jun 29, 2011)

wow ha i understand im going to look on ebay for a much bigger motor.im trying to achieve 60 mph with 60 miles to recharge.


----------



## evolutioneng (Jun 29, 2011)

it just slipped my mind.i know shipping cost will kill me.is it much conservative to make my own motor.buy a balanced shaft and wind copper myself? what phase should i do ive seen 3 phase motors and 2 i believe.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

evolutioneng said:


> it just slipped my mind.i know shipping cost will kill me.is it much conservative to make my own motor.buy a balanced shaft and wind copper myself? what phase should i do ive seen 3 phase motors and 2 i believe.


As someone who has tried to build several motors before, my advice is don't. The cost in parts alone will far exceed anything you can buy out there. I've seen used motors for as low as $500 (+$100 shipping) and the rolls of copper wire alone will cost you almost that if you build a 10kW motor.

Local industrial salvage yards also have a pretty good supply of series-wound DC motors.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

I suggest you go to evalbum and see what others are using in similar sized cars to get an idea of what you will need. Also, just because a motor can get your car going 60mph doesn't mean it is large enough. If it is too small it won't last long. You might also look at what the various EV parts vendors sell for a similar sized vehicle.


----------

